# best choke for pheasant hunting



## alhunter

I just bought a sx2 and was wondering what the best choke to use for pheasant hunting would be. I killed 3 Sunday but missed alot. I know it could be me but it seems that my pattern is really tight. If anybody has any suggestions I would be grateful thanks.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Depends how far you're letting them get out. I have an improved cylinder at it works well early on. But if they're jumping further than 30 yards out, I prefer a modified. Really, you can't go wrong with a modified choke. A good, all-around constriction IMO.


----------



## deacon

First half of season Impcyl and Modcyl in OU 20 gauge, depending on birds by Thanksgiving switch to Mod and Full OU 20ga


----------



## alhunter

Thanks for the info. I think ill go with a modified cause they usually jump up a little ways out.


----------



## ChukarBob

It really does depend on conditions. Variables include:
> non-toxic vs. lead shot
> birds holding tight (dogs, snow, extreme cold), vs. wild flushing birds
> gauge ( = number of pellets in your shell)
> new gun might not be shooting where you think it's shooting: Have you patterned it with the loads you'll be shooting at pheasants?
Bottom line is that there's no one simple answer to this question (on the one hand; on the other hand, the variables are limited and it's not rocket science.

I shoot both 20 and 28 gauges on pheasants, but will adjust my chokes for the conditions. For close flushing birds, I will choke the gun IC and M, sometimes skeet and modified. For wild-flushing birds, I will choke the gun at IC and IM, or M and Full (assuming non-toxic shot not involved in decision).

It's all part of the challenge and fun of hunting this great American bird!


----------



## southdakbearfan

Well, I might be a little old school here, but I go full choke for all my pheasant hunting with lead.

I know that if they get up close I need to let the get out a bit otherwise I might blow them up.

I also know that when they are farther out, that I have a tight enough pattern to get the job done.

It's a lot easier to wait on a close one than to magically tighten your pattern if they are getting up further out on the same hunt.

Probably the real answer is to pattern your gun, they all shoot different. I have seen full chokes that shoot like IC, and Modifieds that shoot like full. Also, occasionally factory tubes will not shoot to point. I have ran into this with one shotgun, a browning, and replaced the chokes with carlsons and the problem was fixed.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

Mod for me. Killed birds from 20 to 60 yds with it.


----------

